# Did anyone get JBThemes Swype theme from droid-life?



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

JBThemes has a sweet GNex Swype theme that was mentioned on the front page of droid-life yesterday, but the link was quickly killed. If anyone managed to grab it, can you please share it? Thanks!

Just to clarify, I am asking for a _themed version of a free beta app_, not warez


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

I wanted it too but his site is still down due to overload.

Sent from my Droid Nexus.


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1376930

There are some db links in that thread. Let me know if you get them to work I flashed one and no change. Gonna try using root explorer now. Aokp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Do not attempt this in root explorer. The Swype is lower resolution! Lol


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

He posted mirrors , and they support the Gnexus . Here ya go

http://androidpassions.com/forum/index.php?/page/index.html/_/app/dark-swype-by-djdarkknight-r15

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks BTD! Exactly what I needed. I am using the ICS Outline GNex version, it works beautifully


----------



## itchybrowneye (Jan 3, 2012)

What swype version did you have to install first before adding this theme?


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

This is so sweet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

It's the newest version with dragon dictation. I think you can install it without a Swype version installed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## itchybrowneye (Jan 3, 2012)

Sweet!!!!!! It works awesome!


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

bowtieduece said:


> It's the newest version with dragon dictation. I think you can install it without a Swype version installed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I did it standalone and it worked fine, although I mistakingly downloaded one for WVGA devices so it's all small.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Uninstall WVGA version and install the GNex (~5mb) version, and it will look normal.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the newest Swype version, and down loaded all the themes but I can't figure out how up set them. Do I flash them? Thanks in advance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Use Root Explorer or another file manager to locate the file you downloaded (I used ICS-outlined-Swype-v5-Gnex.apk) then tap the apk file to install it


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

OK, I found the apk and installed it and it wound up like the other guy's (with the resolution screwed up). Is it the file, or has anyone found a fix to make it work?Wait a sec, just saw that about the wvga version. Let me give it a try.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dbh369 (Dec 25, 2011)

Swype announced today they will be supporting ICS before end of the month...but the ICS themed version is so cool I doubt I'll change!


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

androidpassion link is down


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Serenity_FF said:


> androidpassion link is down


+1


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone get a tangerine colored one they want to share?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikI


----------



## whiskerz (Jan 1, 2012)

GSUS969 said:


> +1


 http://jbthemes.com/djdarkknight/daswypethemes/ This has all Da swypes themes under the Gnex category. I'm personally rolling with the green swype, and I must say it looks amazing


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks guys, was just looking for themes for swype yesterday. i found that they all download as .zip but you can just rename it as .apk and install using airdroid is the easiest for me. keep the files on my computer and use "apps" and "install new app" in airdroid. I think i'm boring because I ended up going with stock ICS. it's a little less contrast than the other ones.


----------

